# CRJ200 Aircraft



## uop1497 (Mar 4, 2015)

Our fly itinerary shows one fly segment will be operated by Skywest airline .  

We will have 1 checked in luggage and 1 carry on. I try to look for the head bin dimension of this aircraft, but unable to find it. 

If you have flew in this kind of plane (aircraft CRJ200), please advise if the carry on luggage will fit the head bin.  Thank you


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 4, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> Our fly itinerary shows one fly segment will be operated by Skywest airline .
> 
> We will have 1 checked in luggage and 1 carry on. I try to look for the head bin dimension of this aircraft, but unable to find it.
> 
> If you have flew in this kind of plane (aircraft CRJ200), please advise if the carry on luggage will fit the head bin.  Thank you



I have observed that it depends on how big the carry on luggage is.  The bins are not especially large, so some bags might need to be checked that could be carried on a larger plane.  Don't ask me exactly how big a bag can be carried on, because I cannot quote you sizes.  I personally always check a bag and carry on only small things no matter the size of the plane, so my comments are based on observations of others.  On a full plane, quite a few bags get gate checked.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2015)

crj is a canadair regional jet (think the small leer looking jets)

single aisle, one or two seats on either side...very little headroom.

should have the same room under the seat as any regular airplane...but I honestly recall very small overhead bins in these


----------



## uop1497 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank for your reply. The carry on luggage I used in our last trip fits the head bin of A320 aircraft . I do not know if the same carry on will fit for the aircraft we will fly from SFO to Denver .

I remember only 2 seats per site. Total 48 seats . Does anyone know how the airline will do , Do they make me leave my carry on at the gate and pick up it again when I get off the plane in Denver?


----------



## mtwingcpa (Mar 4, 2015)

No doubt this varies by airline, but with the CRJs I've been on, they "gate check" larger carry-on items as you board the plane, and then return them to you at the gate at your destination. The overhead bins will only accommodate "personal" items (briefcases, purses, coats, etc.) and/or those items can be stowed under the seat in front of you.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 4, 2015)

Gate Check means they take it from you when you are climbing the ladder, place it in a seperate compartment in the nose of the plane and hand it back to you after you descend the ladder,

At Flyer Talk the are affectionately referred to as Barbi Jets


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 4, 2015)

Unless you have a small soft sided bag, it will be gate checked. It is dropped at the door just before boarding and then delivered in the jet bridge or plane side if there's no jet bridge. No way a normal sized roll aboard can be put in the overhead in a CRJ200. 

Cheers


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 4, 2015)

Once, a ground crew tried to tag my tiny roll-on at the door. I said, "I've been on this aircraft before, and I know it will fit under the seat" -- which it did, barely.

_From a thread on Flyer Talk..._
The bins have virtually no depth. A bag with a width of M/T 7" will not fit.
This bag apparently does: http://www.ebags.com/product/kennet...led-uprightcarry-on/218815?productid=10145975

"The CRJ200  is a special death barge sewage pipe from hell, and they make the overhead bins juuuuuust small enough so that virtually nothing with wheels will fit up there." -- quoting "thegasguru"
.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 4, 2015)

CRJ 200 is the oldest and I think smallest CRJ still in service. 48 seats. As others have said, there will be a rack outside the plane, or in the jetway as you enter it. Just put your bag on the rack with the others. Just wait there at destination and it will be returned to you there. You do not have to do to a baggage carousel to retrieve it.

Jim


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 5, 2015)

I go out of my way to not fly these aircraft due to the lack of space inside. Regional jets may be here to stay, but they can do a lot better than this tin can.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Jimster (Mar 5, 2015)

*Crj*

A standard roller board will not fit in the overhead.  An a320 is a jumbo jet in comparison. Lol


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 5, 2015)

Overhead bin space comparisons between an Airbus and CRJ is like comparing trunk space in a VW vs. an SUV. Prepare to planeside check/gate check anything with wheels.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Mar 5, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> I go out of my way to not fly these aircraft due to the lack of space inside. Regional jets may be here to stay, but they can do a lot better than this tin can.



FWIW, I've come to prefer CRJs. There are no center seats (yea!), and with no larger carry-on items in the cabin there are fewer hassles/delays when boarding and unboarding. 

The only negative in my view is if you deplane on a jetway and they try to return the luggage there (resulting in a big road jam). When that's the case, I just remain seated and wait for the crowd to clear.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 5, 2015)

mtwingcpa said:


> FWIW, I've come to prefer CRJs. There are no center seats (yea!), and with no larger carry-on items in the cabin there are fewer hassles/delays when boarding and unboarding.



Plus, they tend to fly faster so you get to your destination in shorter time.

Kurt


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 5, 2015)

mtwingcpa said:


> FWIW, I've come to prefer CRJs. There are no center seats (yea!), and with no larger carry-on items in the cabin there are fewer hassles/delays when boarding and unboarding.
> 
> 
> 
> The only negative in my view is if you deplane on a jetway and they try to return the luggage there (resulting in a big road jam). When that's the case, I just remain seated and wait for the crowd to clear.




They are also fun by smaller airlines with less trained staff and typically (in my experience) less clean, though that's not saying much compared to larger planes. On one of my last trips on a regional jet (a 2.75 hr flight, so about 3.25 hrs in the plane, or slightly longer) there was no water in the single toilet (they recognized this in advance and instead of fixing it provided hand wipes), the plane was filthy, etc. I find the seats too small for comfort, especially when seated next to someone. 

I'll fly regional jets for up to an hour or perhaps 1.5 hr flight if absolutely necessary, but avoid them at all other times. And this is an inconvenience for me, since one of my clients is based in a smaller city that is more often serviced by these planes. 

As an aside, I recently bought a new carry on bag for my laptop that has wheels. It's still somewhat small, but after many years of a shoulder bag walking miles through airports I found a better replacement. Even though it's still small, I doubt it would fit overhead on a regional plane. And for me, as I'm tall and the seats are tight, if it put it under the seat in front I won't have anywhere for my legs to go... Yet another reason for me to avoid these planes.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 5, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Plus, they tend to fly faster so you get to your destination in shorter time.
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt




Compared to what? Driving?


Sent from my iPad


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 5, 2015)

CRJs actually do technically fly a bit faster than say a 737...they take off faster, accellerate faster (ie reach cruising speed faster) climb faster and can land faster..all shaving time off the overall flight.

I dont believe the top speed is significantly different between airliners...all somewhere around 500mph.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 5, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Compared to what? Driving?


Yes, that's exactly what I meant.  I'm glad you clarified it for everyone. 

If you take a look at airline schedules for CRJs vs. 737s or A320s (for example) for the same route, you will find the scheduled flight times are frequently shorter.  Brian had a good list of reasons in his post above.

Kurt


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 5, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I meant.  I'm glad you clarified it for everyone.




The negatives still convince me to fly a larger jet whenever possible, even if it's a few minutes longer.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 5, 2015)

I fly this type of aircraft often. I had to abandon one rolling laptop bag that wouldn't fit under the seats because of the depth. My new one fits nicely under the seat, except once in a while it is a very tight fit. Sagging seats, perhaps? With nothing at all in the back section of the bag, I have shoved it into the overhead, but I don't usually try.

My only issue is, when using a carry-on that I gate check, my sometimes tight connections get even tighter while I wait on my gate check bagged to be returned. I usually check my bag to avoid the aggravation.

The info about the quicker flights is interesting. I'll try to pay attention in the future, but now that you mention it, I can see that the flights really are quicker in these planes.

Sheila


----------



## uop1497 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank everyone again  for more inputs about this aircraft .

We hope the weather will be good in Denver and no problem or delay with our connection fly.

to update:
Our carry on luggage was gate check . We got it when got out of the plane in Denver airport


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 13, 2015)

For my money, the most comfortable coach seat on any American carrier is the small regional plane that has the 1-2 seat configuration.  The 1 side assures you a window AND no next door neighbor.  Also pretty comfy . . . at least in the past.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 13, 2015)

Timeshare Von said:


> For my money, the most comfortable coach seat on any American carrier is the small regional plane that has the 1-2 seat configuration.  The 1 side assures you a window AND no next door neighbor.  Also pretty comfy . . . at least in the past.



That's the first generation Barbie Jet from Embraer in Brazil. Much preferable to the Canadian Bombardier 2+2

It's even better when they have the same arrangement in First Class in the newer and larger versions from both companies. 

Cheers


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 13, 2015)

Just booked a flight on a CRJ900 out of necessity for next month. However, it has first class seats and I upgraded since economy fares are so expensive on my route it was a minor increase to get first throughout after considering bag and other misc fees. I'm hoping for the best. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2015)

Ken, those 900 series are pretty nice (by comparison)


----------



## jd2601 (Mar 13, 2015)

CRJ 900 is not bad.  Was in first today on this plane.  Nice that it is one and two seats.  If traveling with someone you can sit together or by yourself if traveling alone.

This is in contrast to a flight earlier in the week on a CRJ 200.  Yes,  I was seated next to a gentleman that was about 400 lbs and needed the seatbelt extender.  The CRJ has barely enough room for a normal size person and no room for carryon of any size.

To complete that trip I had a layover and went to the Delta Club.  I had a mouse run across my foot.  Scared the %6&*&^ and I was not expecting this.  I told the front desk and they replied yes they come in every night.  I saw a mouse 4 times that night and the desk folks asked if it was the same mouse.  No idea


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 13, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Ken, those 900 series are pretty nice (by comparison)




Yeah, it's going to be a fun day...not. My first 4.5 hr flight is on a 767, then another 1.75 hr on a CRJ900... In a weird way I'm glad the prices were such that I felt compelled to upgrade, so I'm not concerned about the space on the flights, as I normally would for those small planes.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## gnorth16 (Mar 14, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> CRJs actually do technically fly a bit faster than say a 737...they take off faster, accellerate faster (ie reach cruising speed faster) climb faster and can land faster..all shaving time off the overall flight.
> 
> I dont believe the top speed is significantly different between airliners...all somewhere around 500mph.



It depends on the series...

The 200 series can either climb at a good rate or fly at a good rate but not both.  So generally it is very slow until cruising altitude (which comparatively adds 4 minutes), then it will fly at the same speed as a 737.  

The 700 and 900 series have no issues with climb rates and it does not factor into flying time.

All CRJ's will keep their speed up until lower to the ground/closer to the airport that a Boeing 737 or Airbus 319/320/321. This only shaves about 4 minutes off the flying time for a typical CRJ flight, so if it's a 200, the time difference is nothing, but if it's a 700 or 900, then you actually save some time.

My favorite plane for short haul flights is the Embraer 170 or 190 (just a larger version).  It has the 2/2 configuration, with more leg room, head room and overhead storage than an RJ 200.  The last Air Canada I flew to Montreal also had in seat entertainment.

Not very often to I get to talk about work on TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2015)

haha...id always assumed that the crj's also had much lower cruising altitudes given they were more likely to be flying (generally) shorter distances?


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 14, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> haha...id always assumed that the crj's also had much lower cruising altitudes given they were more likely to be flying (generally) shorter distances?




I think that's a great point, re shorter distances. But it's relative. It seems to me that most of the flights I'm on regional planes are at least an hour, and many are longer. That seems reasonable to me for "shorter distances" but then there are some airlines (cough cough AA) that continually tries to get me to have a ~2.75 hr in the air flight (which means well over 3 hrs on board), and which I did once and never again. I don't consider that short haul.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## gnorth16 (Mar 14, 2015)

Just about every jet usually flies above FL290 (29,000 ft), but what they cruise at depends (mostly) on the winds.  Planes are more efficient and burn less fuel at higher altitudes, IF, winds don't factor into it.   If the winds are head on at 37,000 ft versus a tail wind at 31,000 ft, a plane may be better off flying lower and picking up favorable winds to save fuel and get to destination faster. 

Other factors such as air temperature, weather (thunderstorms - never want to fly through one), active military airspace and maximum ceiling height also determine what planes cruise at.  

Some altitudes today at work

Embraer 170/190 - 33,000 to 39,000 ft
Airbus 319/320/321 26,000 to 36,000 ft
CRJ 200 26,000 ft to 35,000 ft
CRJ 900 26,000 ft to 39,000 ft
Boeing 737 - 32,000 ft to 41,000 ft

Lots of planes were flying at 26,000 - 30,000 ft to avoid turbulence as they cut across the Jet stream, where others flew at 35,000 ft to pick up the Jet stream and get a 120 knot tail wind. 

So it really depends what day it is, where they are flying and how far they are into their flight since the longer they are in the air, the more fuel is burnt off and the lighter the plane becomes.  That's why everyday is different!


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 15, 2015)

gnorth16 said:


> If the winds are head on at 37,000 ft versus a tail wind at 31,000 ft, a plane may be better off flying lower and picking up favorable winds to save fuel and get to destination faster.




Favorable winds are great! This week my OGG-LAX flight time was just 4:20, fastest by about 10 minutes I've experienced. Unfortunately, we didn't get to our gate until 45 minutes later.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 18, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Favorable winds are great! This week my OGG-LAX flight time was just 4:20, fastest by about 10 minutes I've experienced. Unfortunately, we didn't get to our gate until 45 minutes later.



I just go with the flow. So you get on the ground 15 minutes early, which is wonderful for the airline's stats, BUT you sit in the que for 15 minutes because the gate/ramper/gate agent schedule is planned on your scheduled arrival and there's nowhere to get off or Marshall the bleeding aircraft. 

Unless it's transcontinental to a major Airport where they can accommodate irreg ops routinely like Heathrow, it's all lost in the wash. 

One reason I fly myself to/from a local GA airport if the weather is good. 

Cheers


----------



## Carl D (Mar 20, 2015)

The only problem I have with a CJ, or any regional airliners, are the pilots. These companies BEG for barely qualified Pilots, then start them off on a salary that qualifies for food stamps. 
Not to out down the pilots... Many are some of the brightest. The problem is they just haven't done it long enough to have lots of experience. The captain, yes maybe. The FO, basically out of diapers.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 20, 2015)

gnorth16 said:


> It depends on the series...
> 
> The 200 series can either climb at a good rate or fly at a good rate but not both.  So generally it is very slow until cruising altitude (which comparatively adds 4 minutes), then it will fly at the same speed as a 737.
> 
> ...


Hi g.... Just curious what the CRJ cruises at ? Flown on them a number of times, but never flew one. I currently fly the A319/320/321 so just curious. Of course, in my former life I flew the C750 so I'm familiar with speed!


----------

